# Does anybody use an automatic waterchange system?



## john6 (29 May 2022)

I am looking to automate my new setup as much as possible and i am looking to auto water changes. Does anybody utilise this and if so what system do you use?


----------



## foxfish (29 May 2022)

Yes lots of folk use or have at least tried an auto water change.
So much will depend on your personal circumstances, tank setup and position  …..
For instance where is the nearest drain, do you have auto top up fitted, do you use water straight from the tap or through a filter, does you tank have a sump, how big is the tank etc etc……. 
Then there is the definition of auto water change, would this be a permanent drip system of a once a week 50% change ?


----------



## john6 (29 May 2022)

foxfish said:


> Yes lots of folk use or have at least tried an auto water change.
> So much will depend on your personal circumstances, tank setup and position  …..
> For instance where is the nearest drain, do you have auto top up fitted, do you use water straight from the tap or through a filter, does you tank have a sump, how big is the tank etc etc…….
> Then there is the definition of auto water change, would this be a permanent drip system of a once a week 50% change ?



I will be converting my red sea reefer 425xl tank to a planted tank soon, I had an Apex which i never got round to using so will utilise it on my new setup.
I can drill a hole in the wall to take waste water to drain or rainwater drum and run a line from my water bucket to my sump. I do have an auto top up.
I plan to use once a week 50% water change as will be going ei dosing.
I am more trying to learn what fail safes i need to put in place and what system is best as i dont really want to spend £370 on a neptune dos if i dont have to.


----------



## fredi (29 May 2022)

I used to use constant water change, using a peristaltic pump, i drilled a hole in the end of the tank at the water level, fitted a 6mm push fit bulkhead fitting., 6mm to drain and there you go


----------



## fredi (29 May 2022)

If you are doing this, bear in mind that if water is stored in plastic containers, phthalates will be released into the water
Best to use another glass tank, imho


----------



## john6 (29 May 2022)

fredi said:


> I used to use constant water change, using a peristaltic pump, i drilled a hole in the end of the tank at the water level, fitted a 6mm push fit bulkhead fitting., 6mm to drain and there you go


What fail safes did you use?


----------



## john6 (29 May 2022)

fredi said:


> If you are doing this, bear in mind that if water is stored in plastic containers, phthalates will be released into the water
> Best to use another glass tank, imho


What do you mean?
I used to store ro water for my reef tank for months at a time in a big 500 litre plastic container ready to mix for saltwater with no problems.


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 May 2022)

john6 said:


> What do you mean?
> I used to store ro water for my reef tank for months at a time in a big 500 litre plastic container ready to mix for saltwater with no problems.


He’s right in what he’s saying mate, I saw it all too often on Ultimate reef where peoples RO TDS has increased due to prolonged storage.

I myself never had any issue like you.

I use to run the Auto aqua smart AWC, it’s actually a really good bit of equipment, but I eventually decided you have to empty the waste water at some point anyway (unless you can run into a drain).
I don’t think it’s overly necessary on a freshwater tank (IMO). 
It was great on a reef tank as it really helped with stability doing small frequent changes.


----------



## john6 (29 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> He’s right in what he’s saying mate, I saw it all too often on Ultimate reef where peoples RO TDS has increased due to prolonged storage.
> 
> I myself never had any issue like you.
> 
> ...


I did look at the aqua smart and it had some good reviews.
Maybe i need get reefing out of my head, when i come up with a problem i think to my self what would i do in my reef tank and try to apply it to freshwater, and then people tell me it doesnt work or is not necessary on a freshwater tank.
I might skip the AWC and spend saved money on plants.
My mantra for the week is ' It is NOT A REEF TANK.'


----------



## JoshP12 (29 May 2022)

I rigged my own with an old canister filter and a pump in a bin in a back room to refill. It was on automated “timers” - also use an ATO in general.

It worked and ran daily 20s — was awesome.

Once (out of ~5 months) it didn’t disengage and it overfilled … while I was out - wife caught it though. 

Ended up installing wifi cameras to watch it haha. 

If I was to do it again, I’d be spending money to get fully automated sensors on the top brand - like a Tunze (if they or an equivalent make one).


----------



## fredi (29 May 2022)

john6 said:


> What do you mean?
> I used to store ro water for my reef tank for months at a time in a big 500 litre plastic container ready to mix for saltwater with no problems.


Plastic containers leech phthalates, the rate at which this happens is variable, overnight storage is not a problem
Weeks on end will definitely show phthalates, if tested. If  that’s a problem or nothing to be concerned about, is another matter, personally i would not use plastic containers for medium-long term storage


----------



## fredi (29 May 2022)

john6 said:


> What fail safes did you use?


Float switch, just above normal water level, (from maplins), cut power to pump.
Never had a problem though, no floating plants


----------



## Nick potts (29 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I don’t think it’s overly necessary on a freshwater tank (IMO).
> It was great on a reef tank as it really helped with stability doing small frequent changes.


Definitely not needed, but nice to have  and I would argue that the stability aspect is a very good secondary reason to have one, while not as important as marine it can only be a good thing.


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 May 2022)

Nick potts said:


> Definitely not needed, but nice to have  and I would argue that the stability aspect is a very good secondary reason to have one, while not as important as marine it can only be a good thing.


Totally agree stability is important in any aquarium.
Freshwater water changes are just a lot less work than in comparison to a reef tank. 
I think you’ve hit the nail on the head with “nice to have”, and perhaps it’s something to help really fine tune a setup once everything else in place.


----------



## chvvkumar (30 Aug 2022)

I am considering using the Neptune Apex DoS for automatic water changes. I already am a long time Apex user since 2013 and have just acquired the new A3 Apex Jr. Since my aquarium is on the first floor, I plan to put both, my RODI unit and drain line in the basement and do water changes that way. My plan is to run the water tubes through the wall, through the basement ceiling and down to the RO reservoir. I need to get a plumber to install the RODI unit downstairs and tee off my supply line to it.


----------



## castle (30 Aug 2022)

Constant drip feed, with an overflow to drain. For larger changes a manual feed from mains, and treat the water as you do it. 

I’ve seen this on a couple of big fish tanks, and that’s how I plan to do it 😅


----------



## Wookii (1 Sep 2022)

I missed the original post from @john6 (sorry John), but I always set-up auto-water change systems on my tanks unless they are short term holding tanks.

As @foxfish mentions, you obviously need a path to waste, but other than that its fairly straight forward - you just need an overflow outlet on the tank. Running the source water though a HMA filter  helps, and means with an inline tap, it can run straight into the tank, with waste overflowing out of the overflow.

My new tank will be a room and half away from both the source and waste outlet so I've had to run 1/4" pipework through the wall and across the ceiling void, and will be using a Kamoer X2SR Pro unit to change out 40-50 litre per day on a 500 litre tank.


----------

